# IBM T41 Thinkpad crashing & won't recognise USB memory sticks



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

My IMB T41 Thinkpad has started crashing. If it is on its docking station you get a frozen distorted screen, if it is stand alone it goes to black. Either way when you try to re-start it you get a series of beeps and nothing happens. If you leave it a while it will boot up. The problem seems to be caused by movement so I am wondering if it has an over-active movement sensor.

In addition, if I try to plug my memory stick into the side of the lappie when it is off its docking station it causes it to freeze and you have to pull the battery out to get out re-started. If I plug it into the docking station and put the stick into the back of the station it used to work but now won't recognise it (as of today) although my other desktop can see it fine so it is not the stick. In a bizzare twist, the stick will light up if plugged into the side of the lappie so long as it is on the docking station and it doesn't cause it to freeze but it still can't see it. 

Lappie is 4 years old - does it need fixing with a new one or does this sound fixable?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

do I understand correctly, the freeze or screen distortion happens each time you move the laptop? I suggest you test with an external monitor and see if you still experience the same.

as for the USB might be defective USB port or mobo but again it could be the drivers. have you checked device manager?


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

The crashing thing varies. If I have the power lead plugged in and the lappie off the docking station it pretty much crashes if you breath on it. If I take the power lead out and just run on battery power it is a lot more robust. I realised the battery locks weren't fully engaged (due to all the times I had taken the battery in and out) and thought this might have been the problem. So, I locked them and it seemed to work - right up to the point where it crashed again some time later. If I run it on power lead only and no battery it falls over all the time.

I haven't tried an external monitor but will check that out.

What should I look for on device manager? At the moment my lappie doesn't think it has a memory stick wherever I try it. Docking station has 4 ports and none of them give any joy : memory stick doesn't even light up. If I plug it into the lappie directly it will light up but never registers it (provided it is on docking station). Woe betide me if I plug it in directly to lappie while off the station - instant lockup.....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm... let us separate the two problems first...

First problem: frozen/distorted screen

I have read somewhere on this issue about the graphic/video controller overheating. This results to the GPU coming loose in time. Once this is loose, you get the distorted screens, black screens or thinkpad will shutdown after a using for a few minutes (until GPU heats up). Repair is expensive and only for the experienced professionals as this will involve 'cooking' the motherboard in a special oven. Temporary solution is to put something in between the keyboard the GPU to help press it down and restrict any movement once it comes loose. Commonly affected are the T41 and T42. In the T43 they say, this has been resolved already.

I see in your post that in a docking station, you get longer 'use' time before the crash happens. If you are on a docking station, I assume the cooling is better compared to just putting it on a desk directly (off the docking station).

You also said this crash often happens when you are running on AC. This to me is also related to overheating. Adjust your power settings accordingly and not on maximums while plugged in.

Some things to try out:
1. Clean the heat sink and if you can open up the laptop, remove any obstruction on the fans (like dust balls, etc).
2. Check the fan for proper operation if it is still spinning.
3. Check thermal paste on the processor if still good and not dried up. Reapply as needed.

In short, keep the laptop cool and see if will run smoothly for a longer period...

Please do post back on any result... thanks


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Shaun. I did wonder if it was a heating problem as I have been leaving it on almost permanently of late whereas I used to shut it down at the end of each day (I know, that isn't bright). I am not too sure about taking it apart but I have a friend who does that kind of thing so I will ask them to check out the fans etc. Meantime, I will shut it down at night although I guess the damage is probably done by now....

Where do I find Device Manager for the other problem? Had a quick look in control panel etc but nothing obvious.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

You can open Device Manager by double-clicking on the System icon in Control Panel, choosing the Hardware tab, and clicking Device Manager.

Or Device Manager can be more easily RUN by launching devmgmt.msc

in Device Manager, check the devices (USB controllers) if it has a ! or ? before them.

I hope this helps.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

I opened up Ports and it is showing Communications (COM1) and Printer Port (LPT1). Just to be on the safe side I opened up all the headings and no ! or ? anywhere...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ok that's good.. but do you see the USB controllers there (it is not under PORTS but somewhere in the bottom of that list)?

if you don't see any USB controllers in the list in Device Manager, it can point to two things... 1) defective USB port or motherboard and 2) USB support is NOT enabled in the BIOS settings.

Obviously we cannot do anything on 1) but we can do something on 2). To enable USB support, just go into BIOS settings, look up under CONFIG (this you have to double check as I am not sure if this is the right term) for USB (support) and enable it from there. Once done, go back to XP and check if you can now see the USB controllers in Device Manager.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

this is ringing a bell with me. Some guy messed up my laptop ages ago trying to work out why it wouldn't see one of my client's WiFi settings. As a result it got re-built (by him) but lost a load of drivers like sound etc. He didn't know how to get them back and my some miracle I ended up fixing that but can't remember how now (I think I downloaded them off the internet). 

I have just tried "install hardware" and it has listed the following: Intel USB Universal Host controller 24C2, Intel USB Universal Host Controller 24C4, Intel USB (etc) 24C7 and Intel USB etc 24Cd. It also shows USB Root Hub and 4 USB hubs. These are all shown as working properly. BUT, they don't appear in the port listing - just the two I said before. Does this help? If so, do you still want me to go inot BIOS and if so, how do I do that?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Good job! No need to go to BIOS settings...

Just to reiterate... USB is NOT under PORTS in device manager :grin: (i think this kinda weird 'coz we commonly refer to it as a 'port').

Anyhow... since USB controller is now recognized by Windows, how about plugging in your USB flash drive and see if it can be accessed.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I tried and guess what - same thing. No light if I try the docking station ports and nothing happens. Red light on stick if I try the side of the lappie but no action. I didn't really do anything i.e. I didn't install the hardware because it was already in the list. But strangely not under the Device Manager listings anywhere. This is why I opened up all the little + signs just in case. 

I think this is going to need fixing with a new one. What do you think? If so, what do you recommend. IBM was a work thing but now have own company so I can choose.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

oh i'm sorry i thought you said you tried to 'install hardware' and it was able to recognize the USB controllers.... hmmm so you do not see 'any' device that has the word 'USB' in it in the Device Manager? That means XP does not recognize them as far as I know. By the way, under the USB controllers in Device Manager, there should be like 2 or more devices (ports). 

To enable USB support in the BIOS:
1. Turn ON your computer and wait until IBM logo appears
2. Press F1
3. Select CONFIG (or similar) and look for USB or USB Support.
4. Select ENABLE

Another way to test this is to plug in a USB mouse. If it can recognize the mouse your USB ports are OK.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: installation thing. I told it to install new hardware and it asked me if it was already installed hardware and I said yes. Then it gave me a long list of stuff and those were on the list. When I double clicked them it said they were working properly. So I didn't actually do any more than that. I have shut down to do the BIOS thing and, of course, it won't start now and is going through its little beeping routine. I will wait for it to cool down, calm down and come to terms with itself and then give it a go... Will report back soon


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay, have run BIOS thing and it was already enabled....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

going back to your question on what to recommend if it needs fixing or mobo replacement... i think it is best if you get a new laptop. Getting a NEW motherboard would be very expensive and getting a pre-owned motherboard would not give you any guarantee that it does not have the same problem or would not end up the same.

from what i have read on this GPU issue, it affected some of the T40, T41 and T42 series. No hits on T43 (may be not yet) and no hits on T60. i remember when i was with big blue, they gave me a T60 to use and that was one dependable sidearm.

ok then... post back once you get some results.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for all your help Shan. I think you are right about the over-heating thing because it didn't want to fire up when I shut down to do the BIOS thing and that wasn't a crash just a normal shutdown procedure. I started off thinking it was over-heating and then through various loops on other stuff. I think the USB thing is probably another symptom of a poorly mobo and I totally agree with you - if I get another one I still have a 4 year old lappie.

It's been good talking to you. Enjoy the rest of your day - it's 8.00pm over here in the UK and we are forecast one hell of a storm tonight too.....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

so it is enabled in the BIOS. if it is not listed in the Device Manager then it is not recognized by Windows. I suggest you install all applicable drivers for the T41. Get them from here.

and if it does not help a bit, try updating the BIOS (only if you are confident and comfortable in doing this) and the Chipset drivers.

by the way, to keep things simple plug your USB flashdrive directly on the Thinkpad itself and not on the docking station USB port. That would eliminate the possibility of a defective docking station USB port.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

that link takes me to something for Windows NT 4.0 which I don't have. I did download the exe file but couldn't do anything with it....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That link brings you to a page where you can download drivers for a T41. Of course you just have to select which ones are applicable for you. Apparently it goes directly to the part of the USB but if you check the whole page, you can download all necessary drivers there from BIOS to Utilities... again you just have to choose which ones are applicable to your laptop as this page may include drivers for operating systems other than the one installed in your T41.

Installing the latest drivers help in narrowing down the possible reasons to just the hardware. If this still does not provide an answer to your problem, then you might want to consider having it fixed in a repair shop or just get a new one.


----------



## ward1e (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks Shan. Will check this out again tomorrow as getting a bit late here now. Thanks for everything


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

no problem... sorry to hear about the storm.


----------

